# New skimmer for a 29g tank. what should i get?



## r4esh (Feb 2, 2005)

I really really dont want to blow my budget on a new skimmer, but I was looking at the Red Sea Prism. It's going into a 29g tank, so it doesn't need to be any thing fancy, but what do you think of this skimmer? will it cut it in my small tank?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

IMO - its better than nothing. Its certainly one of the best lost cost skimmer -- assuming your buying it for less than say $75-100 (I know some stores that sell it for $140, but there are much better skimmers in that price range).

It won't give you the results of say a $200 skimmer (or even a $150 skimmer) but as long as the tank is sensibly stocked it should be ok (thats about the biggest tank I would use one on personally)

Of course, your milage may vary


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i would suggest the exaclibur, way better then the prism and is only 100 bucks, it's rated just behind the Aqua C Remora. if u want a link let me know i have one to buy one....and the testing too against the remora with pics.


----------

